# Looking to Crew



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

I am looking to crew out of Freeport or Galveston. I sold my boat last year and am starting to get the itch. Donâ€™t drink or smoke, know how to fish and what goes into running a boat in terms of cash and effort. Willing to work and share in expenses. I work a 9 days on 5 days off so am available on some weekdays. Located in Angleton can be at the dock on short notice have sons that fish when there not working if you need to fill more than one spot. 
Scott 
979 285 7454


----------



## kevindog312 (Aug 26, 2008)

vinsp said:


> I am looking to crew out of Freeport or Galveston. I sold my boat last year and am starting to get the itch. Donâ€™t drink or smoke, know how to fish and what goes into running a boat in terms of cash and effort. Willing to work and share in expenses. I work a 9 days on 5 days off so am available on some weekdays. Located in Angleton can be at the dock on short notice have sons that fish when there not working if you need to fill more than one spot.
> Scott
> 979 285 7454


 Scott, I am often looking to fill out a crew and will keep you in mind. Your schedule interests me as I rarely fish on the weekends. I have a 27 foot boat in gulf coast marina in surfside with twin engines. Most of my day trips are in the 50 to 80 mile range. I also try to do 3 to 4 tuna trips a year. I usually try to have 4 people in a crew to spread the cost as much as possible.

Bob 832 689 7663.


----------



## saltwaterfisherman (Jan 5, 2014)

vinsp said:


> I am looking to crew out of Freeport or Galveston. I sold my boat last year and am starting to get the itch. Donâ€™t drink or smoke, know how to fish and what goes into running a boat in terms of cash and effort. Willing to work and share in expenses. I work a 9 days on 5 days off so am available on some weekdays. Located in Angleton can be at the dock on short notice have sons that fish when there not working if you need to fill more than one spot.
> Scott
> 979 285 7454


I have a 24` center counsel and I would like to start fishing Freeport and it sounds like you have experience fishing that area. I typically fish on weekends. Keep in touch.
Al


----------

